# malawi vs tanganyikan



## lefti (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 55 gallon cycling right now. I am undecided about stocking it with malawi or tanganyikans. What choices of fish would best optimize the tanks area. That is which would be some choices for bottom dwellers, mid and upper level swimmers. What about the differences between malawi and tangs can I get a better combination for tangs. I know some tanks live in shells so they stay really at the bottom and within small areas and these do not grow so large. Can I mix the tang shell dwellers with other larger tang? Just looking for some choices/selections and ideas. I do not want overly aggressive fish. Some help would be appreciated. Thanks

Kindest,
Lefti


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that finding a fish you love the looks of,and thend building around it is the best way to stock. There are a zillion combonations of fish that have been done in a 55 gallon. It's hard to know what directin to start you in . You mentioned shell dwellers. A nice combo is shell dwellers(Multies, Brevis, or Occies), rock dwellers(Calvus, Comps, or small Julies), and Cyprichromis for open water.


----------



## lefti (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Can I keep Neolamprologus tretocephalus with the choices you mentioned? I like the look of this fish since it looks like a frontosa but I understand it does not get as big. I read that it is aggressive though. Also you mentioned tangs what about choices for Malawi substrate, mid and open water swimmers. I like the look of the Labeotropheus trewavasae can I keep this in a 55 and with what fish if so. Thanks
Lefti


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could keep a pair of Trets in the 55, but that would be all, IMO. Labeo get too large for a 55, but you might get away with 1m, 3-4 F as a species only tank. If you pick smaller mbuna, you can stock up to 3 species. Malawi are mostly rock dwelling fish. Mbuna (Rocks), Peacocks(Rocks and around Rocks) Haps(open water, but most get to big to do in a 55). Tangs are small enough to recreate a little of the 3 zones, but you need the smaller Tangs.


----------



## mere2442 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey!

I spent a long time researching for my 55g, and finally have it stocked. It took a good 3 weeks to cycle, which gave me plenty of time to check out what we wanted to do. We really looked mostly at Tanganyikans, to tell you the truth, so I will be no help on the merits of lake Malawi fish. I started by looking up 'cookie cutter' lake Tang. tanks. From there, I read about compatibility. What drew me to these guys were the community tanks. I bought all fry/juvinile fish.

We have
10- Cyprichromis Leptesoma Kigoma (open water/schooling)
7 - lamprologous Ocellatus gold (shell dweller)
6 - Julidochromis marlieri magara (Rock dweller)
5 - altolamprologous Calvus Congo black (Rock dweller)

We also have 1 Calico pleco and 4 mystery snails.

Our tank feels fairly full, yet not crowded in the least! The Occies live in the shells, and the cyps live in the open water. The Calvus and the julies have 4 large piles of holey rock, and have not been aggressive toward one another, thus far. We are setting up a breeding/hospital/time out tank just in case.

I would just say that you should find something that you like, and work around it, whether that be a particular fish, or a type of tank setup (for me, I knew that we wanted a community tank.)

I think that the biggest help through all of this was having forums to talk on, specifically a local forum. I am in Houston, and we have a fabulous local fish forum, from which, we have met some wonderful people. The good thing about this, is that you may be able to find someone who is breeding something that you are looking for. I was actually interested in a different type of cyprichromis, but someone local had a female holding, and it was a deal that we could not pass up! We also got the Occies locally, then ordered the calvus and Julies through dave's rare fish.

Good luck, and most importantly, have fun!

Mere


----------



## lefti (Oct 3, 2012)

How long have you had the fish now and how big are they now? That is 28 fish. I like this idea and it seems to spread out any aggression, the tank seems very active and not dull which is exactly the sort of thing I am looking for. Also any ideas on the Neolamprologus tretocephalus with the tangs mentioned so far. Thanks

Lefti


----------



## mere2442 (Sep 8, 2012)

All of our fish are between 1 and 2 inches. We will have to thin out the julies and calvus when they start breeding, we got so many in hopes of forming a pair, but as far as I know, the ocellatus are fine as long as there are plenty of shell piles. I had actually planned on getting a pair of calvis, julies, and leleupi, but when you buy them little, they cannot be sexed easily.

I have heard that neolamprologus treocephalus are really aggressive. We were looking at neolamprologus leleupi, and decided against it because I wanted more than one rock dweller and had heard that they could be mean. I would ask around and see who has kept them, and how that went. I would imagine that you could get some of those, a shell dweller and an open water fish, but I have not researched that particular fish, so I am not sure!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lefti said:


> . Also any ideas on the Neolamprologus tretocephalus with the tangs mentioned so far. Thanks
> 
> Lefti


They will demand a large territory when spawning, so the only real chance of having them in a community is in a 6-8ft long tank, and even then you might have issues. They are just one of those fishes that are better in species only breeding tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We need to throw a Malawi option into the mix. How about this?
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f Aulonocara Ruby Red
1m:4f Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe Rocks

I find that when Malawi are spawning, all of them will utilize all levels of the tank.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I keep both Tang's and Malawai's and I'm with DJ. I find my Malawi's utilize most of the tank ... they are colourful, very active and full of personality. My Tang's are much more subdued and their behaviours are much more subtle.

I'd maybe look at 3 groups of the more tame mbunas.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Since I've been enjoying sandsifters alot lately...

I'd stock a tank that size with a Lethrinops species only tank. Would have very pretty males and interesting to watch. They don't get too big and aren't that aggressive either.

Option #2 would be Tangs; Lepto's and Xeno's

#3 10 or so peacocks (all male)

or #4 White top hara, rusties, yellow labs.


----------



## lefti (Oct 3, 2012)

I do not have any experience with the tangs but is it true that the tangs are not as active and therefore would this be an indication that they are not as enjoyable to watch? Can I mix the shell dweller tangs with Malawi cihlid, since the shell dwellers stay around their shells.
Thanks
Lefti


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lefti said:


> I do not have any experience with the tangs but is it true that the tangs are not as active and therefore would this be an indication that they are not as enjoyable to watch? Can I mix the shell dweller tangs with Malawi cihlid, since the shell dwellers stay around their shells.
> Thanks
> Lefti


No, it isn't true that Tangs are not as active. Any of the mouthbrooding Tanganyikans are as active as any Malawian mouthbrooder. Certainly mouthbrooding fishes are typically more active than substrate spawners (including the shell dwellers) While there are exceptions, as a general rule of thumb most shell dwellers are not good fish to be kept with Malawians. They might be feisty tough little fish, but just not big enough in most cases. The Lepiodiolamprologus shellies, and Telmatochromis sp. shell are exceptions, but I'd only keep them with Peacocks or Haps, and not mbuna.


----------



## lefti (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone have experience keeping the Tropheus species. The lfs has the morii and duboisi types. I read a little and they appear to be aggressive. I did see in the lfs one of the morii was pretty rough. Can these be kept in a 55 gallon? I also read that they are really only aggressive towards their own kind. What if I only get one? What would be good tank mates? Can I mix morii with duboisi? 
Thanks for your help.
Lefti


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

lefti said:


> Does anyone have experience keeping the Tropheus species. The lfs has the morii and duboisi types. I read a little and they appear to be aggressive. I did see in the lfs one of the morii was pretty rough. Can these be kept in a 55 gallon? I also read that they are really only aggressive towards their own kind. What if I only get one? What would be good tank mates? Can I mix morii with duboisi?
> Thanks for your help.
> Lefti


For sure lots. :wink: 
Generaly 75g min and 12-14 fish unless you are just going to keep em while young. 55gs can take em up to first few broods but not full size IME.
Mix dubs and moorii and the dom male of one (usualy dub male but not always) will tend to dominate the others, best leave mixing Tropheus groups to 100g plus tanks.
Erm goby cichlids can be fun esp if you can get hold of em as breeding pairs. Otherwise prob just go for a single with generaly peaceful Tangs (not all out aggressive rockdwellers). They can be real nasty to each other outside pairs but pretty much no problem to none goby cichlids.

All the best James


----------

